# Pros/Cons for buying new vs used Model 3



## ckruemodel3 (4 mo ago)

I'm trying to do my part to create the beloved corcular economy; thus considering buying a several yr old Tesla. Surprised to find the prices are pretty similar to new ones! I'm assuming most "updates" are delivered via software updates. Am interested to know if there is another compelling reason to NOT buy a used Tesla. Anyone? Any info shared is much appreciated!

Tesla owner wannabe


----------



## SalisburySam (Jun 6, 2018)

While we can and do give opinions all day, without knowing what you are looking for or need in a vehicle, it would be mostly irrelevant to you. Other than wanting to own a Tesla, why do you want it? Give us something to address against your wants/need, not just a generic conversation of items covered _ad nauseum_ in many threads in this and other fora.


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

If you buy a new Tesla, that will leave a used Tesla for someone else AND add one more used Tesla to the used car fleet in the future when you sell it. And the extra used-Tesla supply will help lower used-Tesla prices.


----------



## Bigriver (Jan 26, 2018)

@ckruemodel3, you did not mention what Tesla model you are eying, but by your username, I surmise it is a model 3. A have a 2018 model 3 and earlier this year I was planning to pass it along to a family member and get a new 2022. That did not happen but I spent a lot of time thinking about it and what I would gain. The cars look the same, but Tesla makes continual incremental changes. Off the top of my head, here are some of the changes from 2018 to 2022:

Heated steering wheel
Automatic trunk
Double pane glass
Faster computer (for display)
New center console design
USB in glovebox
No chrome on exterior
Pedestrian warning system
Wheel styles changed slightly
Longer range
I think used Tesla’s can go for almost as much as a new Tesla largely because of availability and wait times. I think that used values also tend to stay high because they look the same. Over the Air updates also keep older cars refreshed with new features. I recently had someone think my 4 year old model 3 was freshly driven off a new car lot (I think largely because the white seats absolutely pop and do look as good as day 1.)

edit: As the thread title is pros/cons of buying used/new, the new warranty comes foremost to my mind. It is nice to have 4 years of no financial responsibility for car issues. But that being said, my model 3 has had very few issues and I’m not the least bit nervous as it is about to go out of warranty. Also worth noting that many used Teslas get advertised with the range when they were new. Tesla batteries are robust, but some degradation is normal. I’m at about 290 rated miles compared to 310 original.


----------



## Ed Woodrick (May 26, 2018)

You know the answer. Just go ahead and get the used car.
Resale still seems to be pretty good, so at worst you don't like it and get a new one, not really losing any money.

Yes, there a few differences between the first and the current cars, but I'm still happy with my first production batch car


----------

